# Question about Atlas and Craftsman



## Vince_O (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, theres a tailstock Id like to buy its for a craftsman 618 lathe, and I have an Atlas Clausing 101 lathe. Both are 6 inch, dose anyone know if the tail stocks will interchange? 

Thanks Vince


----------



## Root66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Probably, but if you don't get a positive answer soon I would ask here as well.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/atlas618lathe/


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 21, 2012)

Root

Thanks I have the measurements for the ways, wonder if the center line would be the same. Ive missed so many on Epay lately for mine. I need the ram and the locking part for my tail stock, thought it would just be esire to find a compleate one.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 22, 2012)

Vince,

Saying that you have an Atlas Clausing 101 lathe tells us that it was originally sold by Sears (and did not actually have either Atlas or Clausing on its nameplate) but not much else.  Saying that it is a 6" eliminates the 9" and 12" machines but still leaves at least four possibilities:

101.07300
101.07301
101.21400
101.21200

The Atlas 618 model number, as far as I have been able to determine, could actually mean any one of three somewhat different machines (I won't go into the difference details), each equivalent to one of the first three Craftsman numbers.  However, all three Atlas and all three Craftsman used the same tailstock assembly, M6-5X.  So for your purposes, the differences are moot.

The fourth number, which is equivalent to one of the two variants of the Atlas Mk2 6" (Atlas 3950 or 10100), used tailstock assembly 3950-24.  As did the Atlas Metric version 10200 (I don't know whether Sears ever assigned a number to or sold the Metric version).  

So as complete assembles, the Mk1 and Mk2 lathes have different tailstocks.  But both the M6-5X and the 3950-24 use the M6-6 base.  So either assembly will fit the bed on any of the Atlas built 6" lathes, whether Atlas or Craftsman badged.  However, I don't know for certain (although Clausing might be willing to say or to supply the two drawings that would say) whether the design height is the same for both complete assemblies.  My personal preference would be to stick to whichever assembly number was original to my machine.  Both types turn up on eBay pretty frequently.

You can easily ID which model tailstock is being shown.  The main casting for the early one (M6-5X) is all rounded.  The one on the 3950-24 has a lot of square corners.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 22, 2012)

Robert

I may have to relook my numbers, I might be getting my self confused. It dose say Atlas Clausing on the lathe, but maybe somewhere in its life someone changed something. My tailstock is more square.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 22, 2012)

Just looked at my lathe,  10100   010579


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 22, 2012)

Vince,

OK.  When I wrote earlier that 101 told us it was made by Atlas and sold by Sears, I forgot that Atlas did make one lathe whose model number began with "101".  You have, as you just wrote, a Model 10100, which is a 6" Mk2.  Sears sold the same machine under the Craftsman badge as their Model 101.21200.  There were two variants, the Model 3950, made for about a year, and yours.  As I wrote earlier, both use tailstock assembly 3950-24.

The earlier Atlas 6" (which some people began calling the Mk1 after the Mk2 came out) was the Model 618 (there was also a 12" between centers Model 612 but they almost never turn up).  They all used the same tailstock assembly, M6-5X.

Although the main tailstock castings are obviously different between the two models, some parts were the same.  The base is the same.  The rams and the ram screw bearings are the same.  The ram screws and the handwheels have different part numbers.  If you only need a ram, any for Atlas 6" will work (except the Metric one).  If you need the screw, I would stick with looking for one described as being for the Atlas Mk2, Atlas 10100, or Craftsman 101.21200.  And same with the handwheel.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 22, 2012)

Robert

Thank you thats what I was looking for. Ive missed a few rams on Epay so Ill keep looking. Now that I have a "smarter" than me phone, Ill win the next one :winner:

Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 23, 2012)

OK.  From the photo you attached, I can now see that it's the ram that you need.  There were several sold on eBay in November.  Hopefully another batch will show up.

Do you have the manual on your 10100?  If not, although I've not come across the Atlas one, I have the Craftsman 101.21200 one, which is the same except for the first two pages.  While I was checking part numbers last night, I also noticed that the 618 and the 10100 use all of the same Change Gears.  I didn't check the permanent gears but suspect that they would be the same as well.

Also, on the Atlas Lathes UK site, there is a good write-up on the differences between the 3950 and the 10100, with photos.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 23, 2012)

Robert

I do have the parts break down. Its in the shop with all my tractor manuals. For me I have sever dyslexia that I get confused easly reading numbers. Like reading the thread charts, after just a few min, its like reading chinese to me. So I have to reread thing often. It took me about 10 to 15 times just reading the manual for this lathe to understand it. This is why I like you tube so much and why I enjoy watching the Tubcalcain vids. I learn much faster watching than I can reading. I think because of of my reading problem is what gives me such a love to learn new things. 

I think tonight if I can get this transmission done Im working on Ill sit down with the book and the comp and compaie. If all the working will fit from any 6 inch tailstock, may just buy one and put the working in my casting. 

Thanks Again for the help


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 23, 2012)

Vince,

I didn't say that ALL of the parts from the Atlas 618 tailstock with fit the casting for the 10100.  I said that the ram will fit.  The ram screw bearing will also fit.  But the ram screw and the handwheel do not have the same part numbers.  I don't know what the differences are.  One obvious guess would be that they are different lengths.  But unless you find a complete 618 tailstock cheap (meaning under $40) I'd buy only the part that you actually need.  Otherwise you will have most of the parts left over because you can't use them.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea thats why Im sitting hear crossing them, I dont need anymore paper weights, LOL


----------

